# History of Taxedermy???



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

How did taxidermy start?

Obviously, the native people of this area did some form of "taxidermy" by preserving skins for winter warmth, etc. But when did the first guy say...hmmm, I'd like to preserve this fish on a board and hang it above my mantle.

Are there any books or sites about the history of taxidermy and the early taxidermists? Shoot me some links...thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

This should help you out NICK! http://www.taxidermy.net/information/history1.html

If you've ever noticed in some of the small town bars...there are some real old mounts that leave a little to be desired. I was in Warroad this past weekend and we ended up at a bar and they had a Mallard that looked like it was done many years ago. Taxidermy has come a long way. When people ask me what is inside their birds, they are shocked to find out that the feathers and skin are the only natural parts left...Fake heads, legs...It really has become an art form! Have a good weekend in DL and hopefully I'll get into a few brown backs in VC!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Awesome Rick, thanks!!! Good luck with the bass...they're waiting! Take some pics, let me know how you do!


----------

